# 90 Gallon 3LX2WX2H



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

purchased this tank yesterday for $50 dollars 
now what to do to it?

ideas?

Ill have some pictures in a bit.
Im open to animal ideas, suggestions on what to house etc....


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

i say you get an amazing piece (or amazing pieces) of driftwood from thedriftwoodstore.com and go nuts!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

dfrmav said:


> i say you get an amazing piece (or amazing pieces) of driftwood from thedriftwoodstore.com and go nuts!


ok but what can I house in there?
I kind of want a paludarium so I dont want PDF's in there cuz theyll drown lol


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

i have no idea about paludariums. i think they're cool, but I'd probably never build one. too much work with the water. if you're doing a horizontal build, a group of terribilis like i have would be good. vertical might not work - 3 feet high? depends on how you set it up. a lot of people are cautious about the huge drop. i've never done it, so i'd have to set it up with a lot of levels to sort of "break a fall."


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

dfrmav said:


> i have no idea about paludariums. i think they're cool, but I'd probably never build one. too much work with the water. if you're doing a horizontal build, a group of terribilis like i have would be good. vertical might not work - 3 feet high? depends on how you set it up. a lot of people are cautious about the huge drop. i've never done it, so i'd have to set it up with a lot of levels to sort of "break a fall."


the tank is 3 feet long, 2 feet tall and 2 feet wide
I kinda wanna stay away from dart frogs so that I can use a nice water feature. thats why Im posting here to see what I can do..lol


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Velociraptor mongoliensis


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

In case you hadn't seen this thread before:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/52841-300gal-paludarium-project.html

Maybe you could get some ideas from there? Some mossy frogs might go well in a paludarium type tank. Also take a gander at:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/41905-few-my-planted-ripariums.html

Good luck!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those tanks are great, i have one at my office with a pair of orange terribilis and they love it, and gives you plenty of room to play with plants


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Velociraptor mongoliensis


lmao I wish


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

stevenhman said:


> In case you hadn't seen this thread before:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/52841-300gal-paludarium-project.html
> 
> ...


will do.. thanks!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Julio said:


> those tanks are great, i have one at my office with a pair of orange terribilis and they love it, and gives you plenty of room to play with plants


Pics?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pics when initial setup


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tank after a few months, this tank get trimmed every 2-3 weeks as the plants grow like crazy


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i wish i could have a viv at work!!! i just move too often.

Julio, did any of those bulba make it? looks like it got over grown and all your orchids may have got drowned out.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

a lot of them did and bloomed as well, still in there and thriving. Frogs breed like crazy in there, just cut their food intake to try and minimize the breeding on them.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

oh thats good, i wasnt sure if that cicuss amazonica and begonia just over took the tank hahahah.how old were the P. ter when you put them in there? if that was just a few months, they look like packed on the pounds  hahahaha.. non the less still a cool tank for a pair of P.Ts, wish i could show a pic that i have set up for my mints, but that will have to wait until after dec 1.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

super crappy update
bought all my supplies, and fitted the background lol









im stuck on what to do.....


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

To the top. Help me with some ideas lol

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

update. made my false bottom (3 inches high)
also im playing around with this tree stump idea.
what do you guys think so far?
also which position would look the best for the stump to be placed?
I personally liked the middle, but im open for suggestions


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Any one?

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

just my opinion but i think that the middle is always the worst spot to put a vertical accent in any tank of any kind. either stick with a corner or put it on the back according to the golden ratio. dead middle splits the tank in 2 and will be distracting. there is a reason that people in art and architecture have been following the golden ratio since at least back in ancient greece.


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing in much less words. Like it so far, go with the corner though.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

skanderson said:


> just my opinion but i think that the middle is always the worst spot to put a vertical accent in any tank of any kind. either stick with a corner or put it on the back according to the golden ratio. dead middle splits the tank in 2 and will be distracting. there is a reason that people in art and architecture have been following the golden ratio since at least back in ancient greece.


ok so Ill add it to the left side. so what what are some ideas for the other side lol


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

maybe an incline in elevation and a large aroid?
Just a thought


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

winstonamc said:


> maybe an incline in elevation and a large aroid?
> Just a thought


I kinda got some ideas im going to piece together tonight 

it involves a turtle filter thats going to run a mini waterfall that runs downstream to the false botom


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm getting a custom 2X2X3, hopefully on the sooner end of things, so I'm naturally interested in what you're gonna do with this. How are you thinking about doing the water source, I'm planning on something similar.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

With the turtle filter. It throws a nice and steady stream. I have to figure out how i want the water to run now lol.

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd start higher up in the viv, gives you more plant options on the background


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

winstonamc said:


> I'd start higher up in the viv, gives you more plant options on the background


I wanna do like a river from corner to corner (and not a perfectly straight river, an S type river lol)

as for the background I havent decided what im gonna do. I dont wanna rush it so im just thiking on what to do


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

update:
heres how the water feature is coming along 
























its not so much an S shape, but a slight curviture shape 
overall im happy with the outcome


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking good, love the mini waterfall river!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

I cant wait to get off work to work on it some more lol
IDK what to do to it though  lol


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

What do you not know?


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that some tree frogs might be very nice for the tank. Red Eyed Tree Frogs are very nice. Or maybe a Cinnamon Tree Frog or Flying Frog.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edhurl said:


> What do you not know?


I need plans for the background and whatnot. shoot me some ideas lol


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tolan said:


> I think that some tree frogs might be very nice for the tank. Red Eyed Tree Frogs are very nice. Or maybe a Cinnamon Tree Frog or Flying Frog.


tree frogs are boring as hell lol
I bought some and GAVE them away lol


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Great stuff with coco fiber background, try to incorparate driftwood to add some shelves or build up the gs to make cliffs, basically dont let that space go to waste. Hows that sound?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edhurl said:


> Great stuff with coco fiber background, try to incorparate driftwood to add some shelves or build up the gs to make cliffs, basically dont let that space go to waste. Hows that sound?


I had that in mind already and I ordered some cork rounds and some nice mushroom ledges im going to add to the background... gotta wait til tuesday


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

small update. got the stand made, now tonight I add the tank and all the lights and if its early enough, ill add the leucs aswell...
here are the pics of the stand


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

very Nice stand! Looks professional. Any chance you took pictures through the process of building it? 
The tank is looking good too. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had it made. I have no woodworking skills.... I still need to add my borders to it so the tank looks like a picture in a frame. Ill post a pic of the tank and the stand tomorrow for you guys

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nievesgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you decide what type of lighting you will be putting over your build ? My tank is similar dims.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea standard cfl lights i aquired from craigslist. These keep the temp up during these cold winrer days. It keeps it at perfect 75

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

